# What Chords Am I Playing??



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was messing around on the acoustic tonight and found some chords that really sound nice together, I wasnt too sure what the chords were called so I used this tool:

http://theguitarbuzz.com/general/what-chord-am-i-playing/

But I'm not convinced that the the chord names are correct, here are chords


e|---3-|
B|---5-|
G|---5-|
D|---3-|
A|---3-|
E|---x-|

e|---3-|
B|---3-|
G|---4-|
D|---5-|
A|---3-|
E|---3-|


The tool gives me 3 options for each of these. For the 1st one, one of the names is Csus4, but I'm not convinced

The 2nd chord, it tells me it might be a Gsus4, again....I'm not convinced.

Anyone have any insights? Is the tool on crack?

Thanks


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Notice the open string names...left-to-right...+(AD) E A C# E A ...

That is a strange altered tuning...I can't figure it out...

Try a different chord generator...

http://www.musicpower.com/guitarcodex/index.html


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

C add4

Gadd4

If you're in standard tuning.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

@jimihendrix not sure what you mean by altered tuning, I'm using standard tuning, where are you seeing "...+(AD) E A C# E A ..."

the generator you suggested can't figure out the chords either, thanks though


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup, Csus4 (the F on the fourth string is the fourth) and Gsus4 (same with the C on the fifth string) are right (sort of - there really shouldn't be a third in a "sus4" so technically it should be an "add4").


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

At the top of the neck...a banner covers up the "nut"...you have to "close" the banner by clicking on the "x"...then you're faced with a "nut" that reads "+(AD) A D G B E" when you click on the open strings...

It's kinda confusing...as you click on various notes up higher on the neck...the string names (above the "nut") change to reflect the name of the note selected...


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Having looked carefully through more than a dozen guitar theory books dating back to the early 60's I believe bw66 had it right on. With the third in the chord it's an add 4 chord without the third it would be a sus4. So theoretically you have a C add4 and a G add4. In many of the newer theory books either one would be accepted as a sus4. Call it what you want as long as it sounds good to you.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Cadd4 and Gadd4 it is,........thanks very much for all the replies


----------

